# Foot Rest for RH Drive Holden Cruze



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Would be interested in doing this with my new car. Really impressed with the demo they've given me for a few days (excluding the weak engine and soft suspension) but the lack of a foot rest when driving for a while is annoying!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

It's been a Mod on my radar since I picked up the new car..
So glad I did it for those long drives...


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

How did you do it?

I haven't been able to find one on the usual yumcha sites.

Did you fabricate it from scratch, or what?

Enquiring minds want to know? 

It's something that has niggled at me, but is not a big problem, I seem to be just the right length that my clutch foot can rest on the floor, or tucked across without any difficulty, but a real footrest would be good.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I used a foot rest from a 2012 Hyundai Elantra P/N 842663X900RY and 2 X Rubber covers P/N 328952H100RY.
The Hyundai part gave me the correct floor profile, perfect ergonomic height and the best mounting option for my lower mount. 

For the base I used a 1mm stainless steel plate under the carpet 200 X180 and another 1mm plate that sits on top (slightly smaller than the foot rest, so it is covered) to sandwich the carpet and first layer sound proofing. I also used 2 X 8mm diameter stainless steel bolts and 2 metal backing eyelets to run through the carpet. 
The lower plate also has a strong backing adhesive to bond it on. 

On top of the upper plate is a fabricated mounting block that is cut to obtain the correct angles for the 2 X 8mm bolts and provide a flat surface for the foot rest attachment points. 

The bolts are first locked to the mounting block and the 2 stainless steel plates to allow greater tension on the stronger metal components. The foot rest is then fitted to the mount and secured to with spring washers and lock nuts.

The carpet and first layer of sound proofing is very stiff in the location of the foot rest due to all the moulded curves in the area, this with the stainless plates and large bolts, provides me with a very secure foot rest and I hope one that just looks like it came with the car.


----------



## Markiko (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd like to have a footrest on mime as well. i do long drives and its becoming a pain in the leg.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## huw62 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi, i have just bought an Sri z Hatch and will do the above footrest mod too as i find it a great loss not having one. Did the fitter just peel the carpet back to fit it or do you need to remove console panels etc?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

I removed both panels in the drivers foot well. About a 1min Job. I needed the carpet to lift up off the floor to allow me to slide the main plate and bolts underneath.12 months on it is still rock solid and my foot thanks me each day.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That looks very factory, and to think we complain about the littlest things over on this side of the world. I could see how that could be a pain not to have even in a automatic Cruze.


----------

